# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Вредоносные программы  >  Новый вирус - Expiro.C

## Blasphemie

Столкнулся с новым опасным вирусом - Expiro.C
На зараженной машине были поражены все ЕХЕ-файлы, включая системные, dllcache тоже. Что он делает - сказать не могу, его активность не отлавливал. DrWeb его не нашел, AVZ с последними базами тоже. NOD32 его выловил, при попытке лечения убил всю систему полностью.
Если смогу восстановить образец - прикреплю.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Макcим

Не надо его прикреплять к теме.

----------


## Blasphemie

> Не надо его прикреплять к теме.


Да упаси Мардук!  :Smiley: 
Надо будет - скажут - пришлю. На этот раз с паролем...

----------


## Макcим

Позор для Dr.Web'а. 

A-Squared             Found nothing
*AntiVir               Found W32/Jativ.A*
ArcaVir               Found nothing
Avast  	              Found nothing
*AVG Antivirus         Found Win32/Expiro.D*
*BitDefender           Found Win32.Kakavex.B
ClamAV                Found W32.Expiro-2*
Dr.Web                Found nothing
F-Prot Antivirus      Found nothing
*F-Secure Anti-Virus   Found Virus.Win32.Expiro.c
Fortinet              Found W32/Expiro.C
Kaspersky Anti-Virus  Found Virus.Win32.Expiro.c
NOD32	              Found Win32/Expiro.C*
Norman Virus Control  Found nothing
*Panda Antivirus       Found W32/Expiro.E
Rising Antivirus      Found Win32.Kakavex.b*
VirusBuster           Found nothing
*VBA32                 Found Downloader.Small.21 (paranoid heuristics) (probable variant)*

----------


## Blasphemie

> Позор для Dr.Web'а.


Очень вовремя я от Доктора отказался в пользу NOD32!
Меня больше удивило, что AVZ ничего не нашла; она такие вещи находила при глубоком скане, которые все остальные пропускали. Я привык ей доверять...

----------


## Kuzz

> Позор для Dr.Web'а.


Чего-же так категорично? Это скорее плюс другим (распознавшим) и указание на необходимость отослать сэмпл в их вирлаб.

----------


## icon

> Очень вовремя я от Доктора отказался в пользу NOD32!


Теперь, главное, поймать момент и отказаться вовремя от Nod.
Заняться, так сказать, круговоротом антивирусов на ПК.  :Smiley: 
Думается мне, многие посетители данного форума поначалу так и делали,  а другие пока ещё делают.
Нет антивирусов которые ловят всё.
Ну например:
http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=5802&page=17
http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=7403&page=7

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Нет антивирусов которые ловят всё.


Их никогда и не было.

----------


## Макcим

> Чего-же так категорично? Это скорее плюс другим (распознавшим) и указание на необходимость отослать сэмпл в их вирлаб.


Я просто так слова на ветер не кидаю. Хорошо если через месяц в сигнатуры добавят... Я симпатизирую только Касперскому и Авире. У обоих вир. лаб работает хорошо.

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Позор для Dr.Web'а.


Ага, и ещё для шестерых. Я вообще не понимаю, при чём тут позор? Ну кто-то детектит, кто-то нет, образец не пришёл и что?

----------


## Макcим

Потому что Dr.Web достаточно известный и популярный антивирус. Ему это не простительно  :Wink:

----------


## Blasphemie

> Теперь, главное, поймать момент и отказаться вовремя от Nod.
> Заняться, так сказать, круговоротом антивирусов на ПК.


Нет, я от Доктора отказался по другим причинам.
До этого пользовался им много лет.
А что"не бывает" - я, разумеется, знаю; тоже прилично сисадмином (и частенько эникейщиком) отработал.  :Wink:

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Потому что Dr.Web достаточно известный и популярный антивирус. Ему это не простительно


KAV тоже достаточно известный и популярный антивирус, но бывает, что и не детектит.

----------


## Макcим

Но в отличии от Dr.Web они оперативно выпускают обновление.

----------


## Alex_Goodwin

А по-моему позор для Нода, т.к. знал, но не вылечил



> NOD32 его выловил, при попытке лечения убил всю систему полностью.

----------


## Blasphemie

> А по-моему позор для Нода, т.к. знал, но не вылечил


Он честно пытался, но не смог, предложил удалить. По принципу "С этим жить нельзя, предлагаю эвтаназию". А система умирает при удалении 90% файлов из каталога system32.

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Хм, возможно эта зараза некорректно заражает файлы?

----------


## Blasphemie

> Хм, возможно эта зараза некорректно заражает файлы?


ИМХО, да. Ни один антивирус (я пробовал AnVira, AVG и NOD) не смог вылечить ни одного файла - только удаление.

----------


## icon

> Ни один антивирус (я пробовал AnVira, AVG и NOD) не смог вылечить ни одного файла - только удаление.


К сожалению, тех антивирусов, которые умеют корректно лечить заражённые вирусами файлы не так и много. Пальцев одной руки хватит.  :Smiley: 



> Но в отличии от Dr.Web они оперативно выпускают обновление.


Вы Dr.Web с симантеком не спутали?  :Wink: 
Посмотрите темы "Исследование антивирусов" здесь их 5 штук, по-моему. Это, в некотором роде и есть тест на скорость реакции.

----------


## Макcим

> Вы Dr.Web с симантеком не спутали?


Ни коем образом.  :Cheesy: 



> Посмотрите темы "Исследование антивирусов" здесь их 5 штук, по-моему.


Я хелпер. Каждый день наблюдаю такие тесты. В темы "Исследование антивирусов" выносят лишь малую часть. 
Как бы то ни было, это только моё субъективное мнение, но если бы у меня спросили ставить Dr.Web или нет, я бы не посоветовал, ибо для меня это не самый лучший антивирус из всех существующих.  :Undecided:

----------


## anton_dr

Все высказались, все друг друга поняли. Спасибо за внимание, до новых встреч.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

